# Product photos using product table help.



## mattmatt (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi

I have been taking photos for my website for the past few months.

When I am using my product table to take shots with a white background I seem to often get lines through the white background colour 254/254/254 against the 255/255/255.

Is there something I can alter to get rid of these? Is there something that I am doing wrong?


Photo's attached of my setup - I have 3 250 watt flashes and a canon g11. And a typical unprocessed product shot.

Even if I bump the exposure after taking the photos I still seem to get the faint lines through the white background.

Trying not to have to dodge the background or spend to much time processing each photo.

Any hints would be much appreciated.

Cheers
Matt


----------



## tirediron (Mar 4, 2014)

Bring the product farther forward (away from the background) light the product with two lights, and use one solely to light the background at about 1/3 stop above whatever your exposure on the product is.


----------



## mattmatt (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for the quick reply. I tried a few different settings but I am still getting the vertical lines of 254/254/254 through the background.

Sorry for my ignorance but I have never studied photography so I do not entirely understand what you mean by 1/3 stop above exposure on the product.

For reference my camera settings are 1/1250sec, f6.3, ISO 100.

If I cannot get rid of the lines, another option I am thinking of using replace colour in photo shop and just replacing 254/254/254 with 255/255/255 I realise this is not ideal however it is acceptable for my use of the photos, but obviously I would much prefer to avoid having to do this.

Thanks
Matt


----------



## tirediron (Mar 4, 2014)

Gotcha; in basic terms, have the light on the background just a bit brighter than that on the product.  Once you get your lights set up and the exposure correct on the shoe or whatever, than incrementally increase the power of the light on the background by a small amount, reshoot, check and repeat as necessary.  You should be dialed within 2-3 exposures.


----------



## KmH (Mar 4, 2014)

The lines through the background are likely 'banding' in a gradient which is an issue related to color bit-depth. It is also known as 'posterization.

Bit Depth
Image Posterization


----------



## mattmatt (Mar 5, 2014)

KmH said:


> The lines through the background are likely 'banding' in a gradient which is an issue related to color bit-depth. It is also known as 'posterization.
> 
> Bit Depth
> Image Posterization




Thanks for that - I will shoot everything in RAW mode and try editing in 16bit and hopefully that fixes this problem, along with adjusting the flash levels.

Cheers!


----------

